# Bleach in water??



## kimlucky13 (Sep 12, 2007)

I am wondering if someone can tell me how to keep my water buckets from turning green? Right now I am emptying them every other day, and this is causing a huge mud puddle in my field,. Someone told me to put a little bleach in them about every 3-4 days, is this ok for horses and how much bleach? I don't want to make my guys sick, but the water buckets are becoming a real problem. I need advice and any secrets anyone may have. 
thanks


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I wash my buckets with bleach once a week. Still end up emptying them every other day due to the assorted crap that the horses drop into them and to keep the water fresh. I know I wouldn't want to drink stale, 3-day old water


----------



## emilou423 (Oct 6, 2007)

we've never had green buckets at the farm, but our kids dont get stalled unless they "ask" for it by congregating by the barn.

but we DO get green tubs at the college where i work with baby sea turtles. they have heat lamps on all day, so the tubs end up super green. we bleach them periodically, and as long as they are throughly rinsed before the turtles go back in everone is fine (and they live in the water, not just drink it.) and the green stays away (mostly) for weeks.


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

In warm climates like the southern US, buckets often need daily cleaning to prevent the "slime". Bleach can be used to treat water however, it has to be done very very carefully or you can damage the lining of the GI tract. And if you are on any public water source there is already chlorine added.


----------



## Zipster (Jul 30, 2007)

I have a 12 gal. bucket that I keep water in since we haven't had any rain and the pond and the creeks are stale. I put about a 1/4 cup of bleach in it and it keeps the green out. The horses i keep in the barn i just change their buckets daily and wash them out. I haven't had any problems. I am on well water and the green comes quick.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i've always delt with electric water bowls, but since i've moved on to my own farm we use koi's (like gold fish) in our water tanks, i have 1 110 gallon tank and1 50 gallon barrel in a spare paddock and both have fish in it, cleaning stall buckets is useully done just with water and a good scrub brush


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i have a small tub (holds more than enough still) which i keep schmick by a) emptying and cleaning thoroughly every day with a horse brush only used for this and b) by keeping the tub in the shade. when in direct sunlight it causes an algae bloom which can take as little as a day to start to form. 

i havent used any but i hear there are tablets you can get to put in the water that will keep the algae down but i would research that a bit first.


----------



## kimlucky13 (Sep 12, 2007)

*bleach in water*

thanks for everyone's help. I figured my only hope was the emptying of the water every other day. But there is no harm in asking....maybe someone else had a secret I didn't know about.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi,apple cider vinegar added to your water buckets will also keep the scummies away.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Why not a cement troff, it keeps the water cold!! Awesome! Thats what i use anyhow............


----------



## proficientcowgirl (Jan 23, 2008)

i use 2 capfuls of listerine, it flavors the water for picky horses when you travel, and also kills mosquito larvae and keeps the bucket scum down. my water buckets is 27 gallon. (55 gallon drum cut in half)


----------



## DGW1949 (Oct 24, 2007)

I've got a 50 Gal trough and use a swimming-pool skimmer to keep the hay, leaves and pine needles out.
I drain and wash it every 3 days. In hot, sunny weather, I have to do it almost daily in order to keep algee from growing.

Bleach, iodine, or anything else that will kill algee, will also kill-off the "good" bacteria in your horse's guts..... NOT a good idea.

There is no substitute for cleanliness.

DGW


----------

